# I Need Weed



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey guys...Alright first of all dont call me a narc and no im not 13!But i just recently moved to the clearwater/largo area and i dont know where to get bud.I am planning on growing so this problem doesnt occur but what am i supposed to do for the next couple of months?!should i drive through the ghetto!!??I need advice & weed : ) PLEASE


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Sucks 2 be you dude!!!!!!! and besides if you really want weed you will find it....................(period)


----------



## Slickness420 (Aug 18, 2007)

If you mean clearwater florida, you will find bud. its almost impossible to not find at least 5 and 10 sacks of "mids" around here.


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

damn where, what area, im a girl, its kind of scaryy


----------



## Slickness420 (Aug 18, 2007)

I mean, you gotta do what you gotta do. But you just look around get to know a few people. If you really need a fix, just go to the more project type areas, they'll hook you up.


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

haha okay i dont wanna sound blonde here but if i do go to the project type area should i just go up to anyone or is there sertain things to look for also should i just straight out say it or what?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Just offer to show your titties.....that will work im sure


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

or email me a pic and I can guide you in the right direction.....I promise


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

Im tryin to get herb not get raped


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

ok well then email me a pic of your titties and I will guide you in the right direction


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

walking a fine line here people.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

ok sorry bro.....just having fun


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

& what direction would that be the cereal section at my nearest grocery store


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

rofl just get to know people......shit......or buy seeds and grow it...but looking at that pic of you...i dont think u need n e more weed....lol

and dont email a pic of your tittes your retarded if u do that lol get to know people goto the bar.....shit....


----------



## Dub-Azn (Aug 18, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Sucks 2 be you dude!!!!!!! and besides if you really want weed you will find it....................(period)


very true .... you gotta get out more .... youll hit random spots where people will be blazin .... and thats your chance


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

ya ever since i started going out i would see so many people smoking weed blunts bowls and asking me for weed (cause i use to sell) but i stoped just so many people out there that actully smoke green

97.7% of our population has tried weed and still smoke it..... shit just get out there ask people at your work......just be sly about it....if they smoke cigs and look tired...they might just be pot smokers like 4 people at my work at the ymca smoke green but try to hide it although the music they listen to and always look tired and now i buy from them lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> & what direction would that be the cereal section at my nearest grocery store


Fruity Pebbles burn good I heard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

stoners do eat a lot of capn' crunch. might be a good place to start. lol. or your neighborhood park.


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

haha yeah def not showing my tits i know i was just hoping for a "get quick fix" i want it right now!!! Looks like ill be going through with draws i know ppl say its not possiable to get addicted but ive been w/o it for 2 days im goin crazy!~


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> haha yeah def not showing my tits i know i was just hoping for a "get quick fix" i want it right now!!! Looks like ill be going through with draws i know ppl say its not possiable to get addicted but ive been w/o it for 2 days im goin crazy!~



i recommend u quiting because.......by looking at that pic....it looks like u need to lay down on it


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

from the looks of the picture i can see where you need it. lol


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

what are you talkin about im sexy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> what are you talkin about im sexy!



i see it. 

i love you


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

Love ya too bitch <3


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL yeah I love you also


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

love is in the air ...... actully fuck that weed is in the air FTW!!!


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

I love cap'n when im high i guess we have a love hate relationship


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Ohhhh I noticed the flame on your lighter was a lil high.......practical joke?.....or smokin rocks?


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

rofl.....OWNED!

jerry jerry


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

dont push the choreboy so far into the stem


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

well theres no weed n my air but there is beer in my tummy& its yummy


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

you said "yummy".


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

i smoke rocks


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

yes and tummy


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

i'm moving this thread to toke-n-talk. see ya there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

i lied. it went to introduce yourself.


hello peacenclarity and welcome to rollitup. we are here to help you with all your growing needs. if you have any questions feel free to ask. we are all love here.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 18, 2007)

It's here....you just gotta know people. Give it some time...I suffered for the first few weeks I was here


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

hope you dont mind me asking but where did you go to meet ppl since we live in the same area


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 18, 2007)

I just happened to have a friend here that knew someone. What brings you to the area?


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

My parents moved here and i moved from up north so anything is better than that figure why not give it a shot a fresh start doesnt happen often any many ppls lifes


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 18, 2007)

Well welcome to Largo and Rollitup


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks : ) is there any good clubs or chill spots in largo?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Fresh Start? You runnin from the devil baby?


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

No im running from you


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

But I dont bite, I promise.....ask my wife!!!


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

what is everybody doing 2night anyways!? its saturday i have a excuse i dont know anyone whats yours


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

ummm if i hade bud i would be toking it and playing cs:s

but i guess imma play cs:s sober ^_^


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah I remember saturday nights 10 years ago, Now Im married with children........Do I need to say more?


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

weed just needs to be legal and we could be high 24/7


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

fuck that...i like it illeagel cause then u have fun if it was legeal it wouldnt be as much fun


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Im high 24/7 regardless


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2007)

i'm legal, and it's fun......


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah and besides Im legal myself.....Thats why I live in Oregon


----------



## Kage VS. Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm legal, and it's fun......



I WANT SOME OF THAT SEND ME SOME IN THE MAIL PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

I 2nd that


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

its legal in Oregon????


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

medically, yes of course


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

and if you arent a medical patient it is nothing more then a misdemeanor charge,,,,we are chill out here on the west coast...I grew up in Philly and moved out here 5 yrs ago...Im never going back out east, and its not even about the chronic...its just such a better, more peaceful environment out here.......and I am a greedy fuck....everything I grow is all for me


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah i deff feel you on that when i grow mine its gonna be all mine i love weed too much : ) if i started it about a week ago how long until i can smoke?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

3-4 months


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

but I recommend giving it a try if your serious......I am like a kid in a candy store when it comes to that shit.....I prolly spend 16 hours out of the day staring at them, just trying to watch them grow.....when Im not working. But now its my second grow and I feel a little more reserved, not so exciterd and patient....It's a great experieance.....at least it was for me....and somewhat spiritiual


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

Disregard my typos, have had a few coors lights.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> yeah i deff feel you on that when i grow mine its gonna be all mine i love weed too much : ) if i started it about a week ago how long until i can smoke?


What part of me did you feel?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 19, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> damn where, what area, im a girl, its kind of scaryy


 
Umm chill with people.. find ppl who smoke bud.. they will no ppl who no ppl who got sum good shit..everyone does!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 19, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> Thanks : ) is there any good clubs or chill spots in largo?


Not really...gotta go to Tampa (Ybor City) for that..... Largo sucks


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 19, 2007)

peacenclarity said:


> should i drive through the ghetto!!??I need advice & weed : ) PLEASE


I would DEFINATELY NOT reccomend this. If you go to the southside of St. Pete....you will get jacked/raped/murdered.......STAY AWAY


----------



## johnd12 (Aug 19, 2007)

Im new to the message board but have been a toker for good while. And as a native Floridian, I must say if you cant find any bud... your not trying. And if your a girl its even easier.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah...it isn't hard to find.


----------



## peacenclarity (Aug 19, 2007)

Idk why its hard for me then?! I think i must have bad luck....This is really starting to get frustrating & depressing : (


----------



## gabriel (Aug 19, 2007)

i might be able to help, if you still need it. pm me.


----------



## gabriel (Aug 19, 2007)

and i've actually never been able to find anything in the clubs in pinellas county. everything comes through the grape vine in the dirty south. does anyone else actually live in the tampa bay area.


----------



## medical4de (Aug 20, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> and if you arent a medical patient it is nothing more then a misdemeanor charge,,,,we are chill out here on the west coast...I grew up in Philly and moved out here 5 yrs ago...Im never going back out east, and its not even about the chronic...its just such a better, more peaceful environment out here.......and I am a greedy fuck....everything I grow is all for me


wait....
your from philly? cool.. i grew up in the western burbs...

i lived in alameda when i was in the coast guard... cali was chill (personally i dont think its a fog in san fran.. lol )

but i missed WAWA cheesesteaks, soft pretzels, and seasons... 

if you ever want any of that... i think i can mail it... lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 20, 2007)

medical4de said:


> wait....
> your from philly? cool.. i grew up in the western burbs...
> 
> i lived in alameda when i was in the coast guard... cali was chill (personally i dont think its a fog in san fran.. lol )
> ...


Hell yeah bro, I use to hit up Wawa on the late night with friends for cheesesteaks and Hoagies and shit.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 20, 2007)

Or ever here of Turkey Hill?


----------



## medical4de (Aug 20, 2007)

yea... we got those out my way... and where im at now we got HIGHS lol 
turkey hill ice cream and ice tea is the bomb
but nothing beats a wawa meatball shortie with provolone salt pepper and oregano

supposedly out near berkely there is a place that makes "philiadelphia cheesteaks" and ships in amaroso rolls and herrs chipps... and tastycakes lol

but sure.. i could figure out how to get some stuff to you ( i think its leagal to ship food in the mail lol)
let me know


----------

